# [Beta] G15 LCDStudio Plugin Aquastream XT [neue Version 01.04.2010]



## Koerbsen (26. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

habe ja jetzt auch eine WaKü mit der Aquastream XT-Ultra Pumpe. Nun habe ich nach einen Plugin für die Logitech G15 gesucht welches mir die Daten für die WaKü ausliest. Bin dann auf ein vorhandenes Plugin gestoßen welches sich wohl nur für nen Aquaero System eignet. Nuja lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich habe mich dran gemacht es für die Aquastream lauffähig zu bekommen und was soll ich sagen ... es ist geschafft!

Erstmal vielen dank an ErfinderDesRades aus dem VB-Paradise Forum der mir die Funktion zum Auslesen angepasst hat. Das Plugin basiert auf Basis des Aquareader Plugins von JF-Software, auch danke dafür.

Das von mir modifizierte Plugin hat noch einige Macken und ist als Beta anzusehen, als Fehlerreports werden gerne genommen.


*[Update 01.04.2011]*

Aquareader Aquastream Plugin für LCDStudio 2.1 *[Version2]*:

Ein Plugin zum Auslesen von Daten aus dem XML-Logfile der Aquastream XT USB Pumpe und anschließender Ausgabe auf einer Logitech G15.

Daten die ausgelesen und ausgegeben werden können:

-Wassertemperatur
-Durchfluss
-Stromaufnahme
-Pumpenfrequenz
-Pumpenvolatge
-Lüfterdrehzahl
-Lüfterdrehzahl Prozent
-Elektroniktemperatur
-Externe Temperatur

Bekannte Fehler:
Schwierigkeiten beim Auslesen von Temperaturen und Durchfluss sofern die Ausgabe der Logfile im Format xx.x erfolgt da die Ausgabe auf das Format xx.xx ausgelegt ist. *// Mit Update deutlich verbessert aber noch nicht perfekt
* 
Benötigte Tools:

Aquasuite (getestete Version 4.69.00)
LCD-Studio 2.1
LDC-Fonts
Auquareader Aquastream Plugin *(Megaupload new Mirror / Version2 / 01.04.2011)*
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *(PCGH-Extrem / Version2 / 01.04.2011)*
 LCDStudio Design  *(Optional / Megaupload / neue Version 01.04.2011)*


Die Aquareader2.zip einfach ins LCD-Studio Verzeichniss entpacken. Das Plugin im LCD-Studio aktivieren und dann im LCDStudio unter Einstellung -> Aquareader_Aquastream -> das Verzeichniss zum XML-Logfile vom Aquasuite angeben.

Für die die nicht Lust haben selber ein Design zu erstellen hier mein selbst gemachtes *[s.o.]*, GPU und Porzessor Temp kommen aus SpeedFan.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dari (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Beta] G15 LCDStudio Plugin Aquastream XT*

Ui das sieht sehr interessant aus, theoretisch müsste es doch auf einer G19 auch laufen oder ?


----------



## Koerbsen (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Beta] G15 LCDStudio Plugin Aquastream XT*

du sry das kann ich dir nicht sagen, weiß nicht in wie fern LCDStudio mit der G19 kompatibel ist.


----------



## AeroX (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Beta] G15 LCDStudio Plugin Aquastream XT*

Kann man das auch mit ner xt standart laufen lassen? Wenn die am mainboard dran ist.

mfg


----------



## Koerbsen (27. März 2011)

Hast du denn die Aquasuit Software? Wenn ja poste mir mal den Inhalt von deiner XML logfile.


----------



## bmwbasti (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Beta] G15 LCDStudio Plugin Aquastream XT*

Ich hoffe schwer, dass Du das dann auch für die Aquasuite 2012 weiter entwickelst, sobald die Software und das Aquaero 5 verfügbar sind


----------



## Koerbsen (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Beta] G15 LCDStudio Plugin Aquastream XT*

Kaufst du mir ein Aquaero5 zum anpassen ^^, nein Spaß beiseite. Um das Plugin für kommende Versionen anzupassen brauch ich nur das xml Logfile aus Aquasuite wenn ich das bekomme ist das denke ich kein Problem.

Ihr müsst auch noch im LCDStudio den Path zur Logfile angeben hatte ich vergessen oben zu Posten. Die Einstellung findet ihr unter Einstellung -> Aquareader_Aquastream ...

Ich würde mich mal über ein wenig Feedback freuen, hat es schon jemand getestet? Läuft alles?


----------



## Sxiet (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Beta] G15 LCDStudio Plugin Aquastream XT*

Re-up bei Megaupload Pls


----------



## Koerbsen (1. April 2011)

Neue Version des Plugins und LCDStudio Designs, neuer Megaupload Mirror und PCGH-Extrem Forum Download.


----------



## wilsonmp (1. April 2011)

Das muss ich mal mit der G19 testen    Wäre super.


----------



## Sxiet (2. April 2011)

Das Tool an sich läuft und sieht soweit ok aus.
Bloss Leider kann man auf allen Anzeigen unter Temps auf meiner g15 und g13 nichts lesen.Ich würde mich sehr freuen würdest du viel noch die Wasser Temp hinzufügen und dafür überschriften wie Temps weglässt um Platz zusparen sowie auch die Anzeige für die "Geschindigkeit" des Durchflussen, die Zahl steht ja auch so da.

Aber ersteinmal ein GROßES Danke das du es überhaupt zur verfügung gestellt hast. Ich selber wollte es auch mal machen hatte es aber nicht hingekriegt


----------



## Koerbsen (3. April 2011)

hmmmm du kannst die anzeigen ja selber anpassen habe heute nen Videotutorial zur benutzung von LCD Studio gemacht, wird gerade noch auf Youtube geprüft sobalt verfügbar poste ich es hier. 
hast du auch die LCD-Fonts installiert? Was meinst du  mit nicht lesbar? direkt die erste bar ist h2o also wasser temp, in den design kommt eine animierte Bar und danaben steht die Temperatur in ganz normalen Zahlen.


----------



## Sxiet (7. April 2011)

Was meinst du mit Fonts? Ich habe dein Desing und und das Lcdstudio installiert und es funktioniert ja auch an sich es ist blos leider nicht lesbar.


ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Edit: so habe es nun hinbekommen... Es waren natürlich die Fonts 
Aber bei den cores und bei der Gpu belasteung steht iwie nur Schrott: Swf "Pfeilnachoben" T "herz" "etwas nicht erkennbares und 1.1 oder 1.0

Ps: Wo bleibt eigentlich dein versprochenes Toturialvideo und könntest du mir viel erklären wie ich z.B. aus Temps eine Uhrzeit- und Datumsanzeige mache?


----------



## Koerbsen (7. April 2011)

Hi in meinem Einleitungsbeitrag findest du einen Downloadlink für die LCD-Fonts (Schriftarten), diese wurden im Design benutzt. Deswegen kannst du die Stellen wo die eingestetzt wurden auch nicht richtig lesen. 

Du kannst nun die LCD-Fonts installieren dann solltest du es richtig lesen können oder aber du stellst die Schriftart selber um, einfach mal auf die entsprechende Stelle im LCD-Studio einen Doppelklick anwenden. Dort musst du dann unter Font etwas einstellen was du hast z.B. Arial oder so, sieht halt nicht so cool aus dann .

Das Vidtut hatte Überlänge und wurde von Youtube nicht zugelassen, muss am WE ein neues aufnehmen und dann etwas kürzer halten.

mfg

*Edit:* *Auch dazu findest du was im Einleitungsbeitrag die Werte kommen aus SpeedFan, da heißen meine warscheinlich anders als deine Werte. Wenn du den Doppelklick auf den Wert machst dann findest du einen Punkt "Data Item" dort musst du ggf. die Sachen auf dein Speedfan anpassen. *


----------



## Sxiet (11. April 2011)

Also nachdem ich Speedfan instaliert hatte konnte das LCD-Studio die Temperaturwerte meiner GPU auslesen, aber die von den cores leider nicht. Dort fehlt auch der von dir genante Punkt (Data Item)

PS: DAS Video, bitte XD


----------



## Sxiet (4. August 2011)

Gibt es etwas neues hier zu


----------



## Koerbsen (5. August 2011)

sorry habe das total aus den Augen verloren ^^ mach mich am we dran versprochen. wie siehts eigentlich mit aquasuit 2012 aus sollte ja mitlerweile im Umlauf sein, vieleicht finden sich ein paar leute die mir ihre log daten zu verfügung stellen würden.


----------



## Sxiet (5. August 2011)

Ich habe sie (also 2012) und den Aquero 5, also wenn du mir sagst was und wie kriegst du alles von mir 



Du bist mein Held wenn du das schaftst


----------



## Koerbsen (5. August 2011)

in der as 4.69.00 gibts einen optionspunkt xml & logdaten, dort kann man das logging aktivieren, ich weiß leider nicht ob es sowas in der as 2012 auch gibt. wenn ja brauch ich nur den inhalt dieser logdatei.

in der as 4.69.00 sieht das so aus

<aquastreamXT>
  <aquastreamXtLogData>
    <Date>05.08.2011</Date>
    <Time>23:37:23</Time>
    <TemperatureElectronic>32.9</TemperatureElectronic>
    <TemperatureSensorExt>30.42</TemperatureSensorExt>
    <TemperatureSensorWater>32.96</TemperatureSensorWater>
    <FanRpm>798</FanRpm>
    <FanPower>58.039215686274517</FanPower>
    <PumpFrequency>80.256821829855539</PumpFrequency>
    <PumpFrequencyMax>80.256821829855539</PumpFrequencyMax>
    <Voltage12V>12.163934426229508</Voltage12V>
    <VoltageFan>7.0598521375763426</VoltageFan>
    <PumpCurrent>654.40000000000009</PumpCurrent>
    <Flow>75.857152104490922</Flow>
    <ControllerOut>0.32067329470948669</ControllerOut>
    <ControllerP>-0.065565171780750067</ControllerP>
    <ControllerI>-0.12636196743199105</ControllerI>
    <ControllerD>-0.12874615549674559</ControllerD>
  </aquastreamXtLogData>
</aquastreamXT>


wenn ich sowas von der as 2012 habe kann ich das plugin ohne porbleme anpassen.


----------



## Sxiet (8. August 2011)

Also ich habe vorhin gesicht und nochh nix gefunden 


Aber ich denke du hast eine Ultra, unterstützt die nicht auch die neue Software?


----------



## Koerbsen (8. August 2011)

Hi ich habe die Software jetzt mal installiert und meine Ultra wird nicht erkannt , im AC-Forum heißt es dazu:



> Kommen wir zu den Einschränkungen: Viele Module der aquasuite 2012 sind  zur Zeit noch deaktiviert und werden erst in den kommenden Wochen  freigeschaltet. Zudem beschränkt sich die Geräteunterstützung zum Start  auf das aquaero 5. Anschließend werden die neuen aquaducte integriert  (kommen im Juni auf den Markt), die aquastream XT, der poweradjust 2,  der multiswitch und das tubemeter.


weiterhin ist die Logfunktion auch noch nicht fertig, auch hier der Ausszug aus dem AC-Forum:



> Folgende Module werden in den nächsten Wochen fertiggestellt und dann integriert (in dieser Reihenfolge geplant):
> 
> - Reglereinstellungen Kurvenregler
> - Reglereinstellungen RGB-Regler
> ...




ich kann da erst was machen wenn die Logdaten funktionieren, sry


----------



## Sxiet (9. August 2011)

Ok, aber das ist ja ein gutes Zeichen das wenigstens überhaupt noch hoffnung besteht und mal ganz erlich, du hast dich doch nicht zu entschuldigen deswegen 



Ich bin dir schon so zu sehr viel Dank verpflichtet.


Wenn ich etwas bezüglich der Log-Daten wieder finde melde ich mich wieder, ok?


----------



## Sxiet (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ich wollte mich seitdem es inzwischen schon die Version Beta 8 gibt frgaen ob es jetzt nun möglich wäre.

Ich schaue selber auch noch mal so weit ich kann.


----------



## Koerbsen (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi, hast du die neue Version denn nun drauf? wenn ja kannst du logdaten einrichten? wie gesagt ohne logdaten keine möglichkeit die daten auszulesen.


----------



## Sxiet (23. Oktober 2011)

Bin ich doof... Ivh habe gerade gesucht und nein es gibt leider immernoch keinen punkt. Wobei er ja eigentlich welche speichern müsste. Da das hauseigene Diplay diese ja auch auslesen und verwärten kann...


----------



## Koerbsen (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke das das Aquaero die Daten über eine Schnitstelle über die Firmware ausliest also nicht über Logfiles, ich könnte es auch versuchen allerdings habe ich das Teil leider nicht, kommt vieleicht irgendwann demnächst ansonsten müssen wir halt noch was warten .


----------



## Koerbsen (23. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLNnhaHJZao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Achso habe heute endlich das Tutorial hinbekommen sry das es so lange gedauert hat,


----------



## Sxiet (23. Oktober 2011)

So, erst mal ein dickes Danke schö für das tolle Video 

Eine Frage bleibt mir noch. Kann mann eigentlich auch die FPS-Anzeige aus dem Msi - Afterburner einbinden? Ich fand bisher nichts. Ich weis nur das es scheinbar per Fraps geht.


----------



## Koerbsen (23. Oktober 2011)

weiß ich nicht so 100 % aber ich glaube nicht das es dabei ist


----------



## shoon (27. Oktober 2011)

Na toll, jetzt ist die Beta 9 raus, und dennoch gibt es noch keine Log-Funktion :/
Dann müssen wir halt noch weiter warten

mfg shoon


----------



## Sxiet (16. November 2012)

Nun, über ein Jahr später kann man die Logdateien auslesen =D


----------

